# Sheltering a pidgeon that started following me outside



## AbulJemes (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey, I was outside a couple days ago, and I came across a flock of pigeons, they all flew away except one and it started following me around. He's pretty cute so I took him in.

Im keeping him in a cat cage at the moment (Don't have cat anymore) Which I lined with shredded paper, and put a couple of containers for food and water in. I do take him out of it when I'm home though cause I feel bad for him being in a small space.

Anyway, he cant fly properly, if I set him down he just flies back up on my shoulder, and if I throw him up he just hovers back down. 

Here's a few photo's I took of him: http://imgur.com/a/IgIGR

I just wanted to know mainly if there's an issue with what I'm doing, if there's anything wrong with him , and what would be the best thing to do now? 

Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Your bird looks like a lost domestic who took up with a flock. Would just adopt him, if he or she is that tame. Does he have pigeon mix, water, and grit? Very pretty bird!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What a lovely bird. I feel he should be able to fly though and wonder if he's lacking calcium and D3. Along with what cwebster has said he needs he will also need a calcium and vitamin D3 supplement because he's now an indoor bird and won't get it from the sun. You can buy pigeon calcium supplement liquid online that you add to his water a couple of times a week, Calciboost, Calcivet and ZolcalD are three you could search for. If he's lacking calcium that may be why he can't fly properly. 
What's his droppings like? A pic of those would be good.


----------

